# Ok this is crazy... Goat for sale on EBAY



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I was just looking through all the goat related stuff on ebay and found this auction
http://cgi.ebay.com/Goat-/200547361024? ... 2eb18de100
How crazy is that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought you couldn't sell live animals on Ebay. Did you report them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Crazy.... :shocked: :doh:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't really know the rules to ebay, so I did not report them. But I have never seen an animal for sale on ebay before.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I just checked and yes the selling of Live animals other than fish and snails is banned. So I just reported them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ksalvagno said:


> I thought you couldn't sell live animals on Ebay. Did you report them?


that is correct - you cant sell live animals on ebay


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - that is prohibited!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I click on your link but it didn't show anything, so they must have deleted it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya i was taken off....Man I so wanted to seeeee it ll


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it just say for sale - new - 89.00 I never did read the description as I was making food for today and didnt have time


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, not on ebay. Thats what craigslist and hoobly are for!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

What kind of goat was it? Too bad nobody did a screen capture. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the picture was of a white goat with horns


----------

